# big red



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

when i was moving him to his new home.
the only way to move him


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool man


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks. one of the only perks to living in hawaii. wild caught SW fish.
too bad i dont keep SW anymore. i would have brought these two back from my fishing trip yesterday.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohh sweet stuff man.
id love to life next to the sea. id be so at home.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Which fish is that silver one? some sort of ray i assume. They have one of those zebra morays at my lfs, it just constantly sit there and has its mouth wide open lol, and its a big mutha hucka, at least 3' id say, and super thick. Cool looking fish they are.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> Which fish is that silver one? some sort of ray i assume. They have one of those zebra morays at my lfs, it just constantly sit there and has its mouth wide open lol, and its a big mutha hucka, at least 3' id say, and super thick. Cool looking fish they are.


i believe its a spotted eagle ray. it had a wing span of almost 4 feet

my red zebra was about 3 feet long when i returned him to the wild.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i used to love fishing in hawaii Exodon King. Lived in Maui every summer since i was 2. love the EEL to, can't to get a big enough tank for one of those


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool eel!

Very cool eel!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to mention "Cool eel!"


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

skarrow33 said:


> Not to mention "Cool eel!"


hahahha. thanks. too bad he went back to his natural habitat


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

eels are always sexy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice puffer tooo


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

redbellyman21 said:


> nice puffer tooo


funny story...
i went back fishing at that same spot last weekend. (a few weeks after i caught that green puffer)...
AND CAUGHT HIM AGAIN!!! lol
it still has my hook from the last time i caught him.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

exodon king said:


> nice puffer tooo


funny story...
i went back fishing at that same spot last weekend. (a few weeks after i caught that green puffer)...
AND CAUGHT HIM AGAIN!!! lol
it still has my hook from the last time i caught him.
[/quote]

hahaha what are the odds man


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

lol. apparently pretty good. either he really likes hooks, or its the only one in that area. hahahah. i threw it back, so maybe i can catch it again. it puts up a pretty good fight on 20lb test


----------

